# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یک سوال مهم در باره کنکور مجدد

## MaryammaryaM

سلام دوستان . کسیکه یک کارشناسی روزانه داره و امسال هم روزانه قبول شده اما ثبت نام نکرده . می تونه 1401 روزانه انتخاب کنه ؟اینکه ثبت نام نکرده به منزله انصراف هست دیگه یا لازم کاردیگه ای انجام بده ؟ ممنونم

----------


## fatemehs77h

> سلام دوستان . کسیکه یک کارشناسی روزانه داره و امسال هم روزانه قبول شده اما ثبت نام نکرده . می تونه 1401 روزانه انتخاب کنه ؟اینکه ثبت نام نکرده به منزله انصراف هست دیگه یا لازم کاردیگه ای انجام بده ؟ ممنونم


آره برای1401 مشکلی نداره.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

سلام. یک بار کارشناسی روزانه گرفتین! یک بار هم قبول شدین و نرفتین! خب پس شما دو بار فرصت قبولی در روزانه رو استفاده کردین! پس دیگه هرگز حق استفاده از روزانه رو ندارین! ولی برای شبانه و پردیس و ازاد مشکلی ندارین و سال 1400 هم میتوانین کنکور بدهین فقط از رشته های روزانه محروم هستین

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان . کسیکه یک کارشناسی روزانه داره و امسال هم روزانه قبول شده اما ثبت نام نکرده . می تونه 1401 روزانه انتخاب کنه ؟اینکه ثبت نام نکرده به منزله انصراف هست دیگه یا لازم کاردیگه ای انجام بده ؟ ممنونم


مشکلی ندارید برای 1401 موفق باشید

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> سلام. یک بار کارشناسی روزانه گرفتین! یک بار هم قبول شدین و نرفتین! خب پس شما دو بار فرصت قبولی در روزانه رو استفاده کردین! پس دیگه هرگز حق استفاده از روزانه رو ندارین! ولی برای شبانه و پردیس و ازاد مشکلی ندارین و سال 1400 هم میتوانین کنکور بدهین فقط از رشته های روزانه محروم هستین


خب امسال دومین بار قبولیم بود که نرفتم و از 1400روزانه محروم میشم الان برای 1401 هم محرومم دیگه کلا یا نه می تونم برم روزانه

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> مشکلی ندارید برای 1401 موفق باشید


ممنونم . پس با خیال راحت بخونم ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنونم . پس با خیال راحت بخونم ؟


  بله
قبلا محدودیت وجود داشت ولی در همین چندسال اخیر دیوان عدالت اون قانون رو لغو کرد والان داوطلب ها میتونن با خیال راحت برای چندمین بار یک مقطع رو بخونن
البته اینکه ثبت نام نکردن به منزله ی انصرافه یا نه اطلاعی ندارم(اکثرا مینویسن عدم مراجعه به منزله انصرافه اما از استثنا در این مورد خبری ندارم)
اما برای شرکت در 1401 و قبولی در دانشگاه دولتی مشکلی ندارید(در صورتی که اون ثبت نام نکردنتون به منزله انصراف محسوب بشه)

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> خب امسال دومین بار قبولیم بود که نرفتم و از 1400روزانه محروم میشم الان برای 1401 هم محرومم دیگه کلا یا نه می تونم برم روزانه


شما برای همیشه از روزانه خواندن محروم شدین.

----------


## darya.aram

> شما برای همیشه از روزانه خواندن محروم شدین.


.....................................
شوخی میکنید دیگه؟
یعنی واقعا محرومیت داره؟

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> شما برای همیشه از روزانه خواندن محروم شدین.


ممنونم . حالا محرومم یا نه اخرش ؟ اخه سرچ کردم مثل اینکهشرط محرومیت اینه که تحصیل کرده باشی تو اون مقطع . یعنی دوبار مدرک روزانه گرفتن . من یکبار گرفتم و مرتبه دوم انصراف دادم و از امکانات استفاده ای نکردم . و مثل اینکه سال 96 این موضوع ابطال و از دفترچه هم حذف شده . از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم پرسیدم که جوابم رو هنوز ندادن . حتما نتیجه رو میذارم شاید سوال خیلیا باشه . ممنونم از شما

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوست عزیز. شما دو بار روزانه قبول شدی و برای همیشه محروم شدی. باور نداری. دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رو دانلود و مطالعه فرمایید

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> .....................................شوخی میکنید دیگه؟یعنی واقعا محرومیت داره؟


فکر نمی کنم . فکر کنم شرط محرومیت کامل اینه که تحصیل کنی . یعنی دوبار مدرک روزانه بگیری دیگه دفعه سوم نمی تونی روزانه بخونی می تونی بری شبانه و..... .  مثل اینکه 96 یک نفر شکایت کرده و این بند ابطال شده و از دفترچه ام حذف شده . من دفترچه رو دقیق چند بار خوندم چیزی نبود . حتی قبلا رشته های ارشد و... نمی تونستن برگردن کارشناسی روزانه بخونن که اونم ابطال شده . از سنجش پرسیدم جوابم رو هنوز نداده . جواب رو میذارم حتما

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> دوست عزیز. شما دو بار روزانه قبول شدی و برای همیشه محروم شدی. باور نداری. دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رو دانلود و مطالعه فرمایید


ممنون . دفترچه رو سه بار خوندم . شرط اینه تحصیل کنی و قبول شدن اما ثبت نام نکردن  یا انصراف دادن   دفعه دوم رو برات حذف نمی کنه . چون  از امکانات استفاده نکردی و در انصرافم که جریمه رو دادی .

----------


## darya.aram

دو بار قبول شدن ونرفتن هم محرومیت داره؟

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> دو بار قبول شدن ونرفتن هم محرومیت داره؟


نمی دونم بخدا . گیج شدم .ولی فکر نکنم چون شما از امکانات دولتی استفاده نکردین . و بالطبع هزینه محرومیت رو هم دادین اینکه یکسال از روزانه محروم میشیم خودش هزینه زیادیه .

----------


## darya.aram

> نمی دونم بخدا . گیج شدم .ولی فکر نکنم چون شما از امکانات دولتی استفاده نکردین . و بالطبع هزینه محرومیت رو هم دادین اینکه یکسال از روزانه محروم میشیم خودش هزینه زیادیه .


................................................
من نیز گیج شدم

----------


## B3hism

> دوست عزیز. شما دو بار روزانه قبول شدی و برای همیشه محروم شدی. باور نداری. دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رو دانلود و مطالعه فرمایید


اطلاعات غلطتون رو لطفا در معرض. عموم نگذارید .من برای بار سوم روزانه قبول شدم .اون مصوبه خیلی وقته از بین رفته .

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> اطلاعات غلطتون رو لطفا در معرض. عموم نگذارید .من برای بار سوم روزانه قبول شدم .اون مصوبه خیلی وقته از بین رفته .


من چیکار کنم الان ؟  یه کارشناسی روزانه دارم امسالم که نرفتم  . الان اوکی می تونم پس  1401روزانه شرکت کنم ؟

----------


## B3hism

> من چیکار کنم الان ؟  یه کارشناسی روزانه دارم امسالم که نرفتم  . الان اوکی می تونم پس  1401روزانه شرکت کنم ؟


بله مشکلی ندارید ( درصورتی که مشکل خدمت ندارید ) .نرفتن امسالتون با انصراف از دانشگاه برابر نیست .ثبت نام نکردن رشته‌ای که قبول شدید ، به معنی انصراف از ثبت نامه ، نه انصراف از دانشگاه .

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> بله مشکلی ندارید ( درصورتی که مشکل خدمت ندارید ) .نرفتن امسالتون با انصراف از دانشگاه برابر نیست .ثبت نام نکردن رشته‌ای که قبول شدید ، به معنی انصراف از ثبت نامه ، نه انصراف از دانشگاه .


نه خانم هستم . قسمت دوم رو متوجه نشدم یعنی باید کاری انجام بدم؟ . ببینید من رفتم پیام نور ثبت نام کردم با سوابق . بعد اینکه  یه اطلاعیه خوندم که هر کدوم رو ثبت نام کنین یعنی از قبولی دیگه تون انصراف دادین .  بخاطر این موضوع من فکر کردم اون قبولی روزانه ام سیستماتیک حذف میشه و یعنی انصراف

----------


## Mahdi_plus

سلام، یه سوالی از پسرایی که کنکور دومشونه داشتم. برای معافیت تحصیلی فقط داشتن برگه ای که بعد از 18 سالگی از پلیس +10 گرفتیم و توش نوشته که تا فلان زمان برای فراغت از تحصیل مهلت دارین کافیه ؟؟؟ الان برای کنکور دوم مشکلی پیش نمی یاد و لازم نیست کار دیگه ای انجام بدیم ؟؟

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> ................................................م  ن نیز گیج شدم


سلام دوست عزیز من از مشاوره هیوا پرسیدم و  طبق شرایطی که من داشتم گفتن یه شانس دیگه دارم . و می تونم 1401 روزانه انتخاب کنم . پس در نتیجه شرط اینه شماتحصیل کنین کاملا   اگه انصراف بدین یا ثبت نام نکنین مثل من امتیازتون سوخت نمیشه .  همینطور که یه دوستی ام اینجا گفتن سه بار روزانه قبول شدن .

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> سلام، یه سوالی از پسرایی که کنکور دومشونه داشتم. برای معافیت تحصیلی فقط داشتن برگه ای که بعد از 18 سالگی از پلیس +10 گرفتیم و توش نوشته که تا فلان زمان برای فراغت از تحصیل مهلت دارین کافیه ؟؟؟ الان برای کنکور دوم مشکلی پیش نمی یاد و لازم نیست کار دیگه ای انجام بدیم ؟؟


کسی نیست جواب بده؟؟

----------


## B3hism

> نه خانم هستم . قسمت دوم رو متوجه نشدم یعنی باید کاری انجام بدم؟ . ببینید من رفتم پیام نور ثبت نام کردم با سوابق . بعد اینکه  یه اطلاعیه خوندم که هر کدوم رو ثبت نام کنین یعنی از قبولی دیگه تون انصراف دادین .  بخاطر این موضوع من فکر کردم اون قبولی روزانه ام سیستماتیک حذف میشه و یعنی انصراف


مشکلی برای تحصیل مجددتون توی هیچ دانشگاه روزانه و مقطعی ، وجود تداره .

----------


## MaryammaryaM

> مشکلی برای تحصیل مجددتون توی هیچ دانشگاه روزانه و مقطعی ، وجود تداره .


ممنون دوست عزیز. یکم ..... یه مشاوره معروف اینستاگرامی منو دچار شک کرد و گفت نمی تونین . اما اینجا شما گفتین می تونم و از مشاوره هیوا هم پرسیدم گفتن می تونی .پس یعنی شرط اینه تحصیل کنی و از امکانات استفاده کنی نه صرفا قبولی . ممنونم لطف کردین

----------

